# 180 gallon build coming soon



## mofelix15 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well yal needed watch for my thread that im gonna make in about two weeks where im gonna do a step by step build of a 180 custom acrylic tank for around 350 to 400 dollars. It should be interesting. The tank dimensions are perfect for a planted tank. 4feet by 3feet by 2feet.


----------



## dacevedom (Aug 31, 2007)

good luck whit that huge project


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, that's going to be some project. Are you going to have access to the back? I'm wondering how your going to plant things 3 feet away and 2 feet down. Snorkeling?


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

lmao @ snorkeling.....


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats HUGE.. Have fun Cant wait to see this beast..$400? Thats what I would tell my wife to.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

orlando said:


> Thats HUGE.. Have fun Cant wait to see this beast..$400? Thats what I would tell my wife to.


My 125G tank cost me $150 (what the wife saw) off of craigslist...

THEN (what the wife didnt see...)- 
New Stand - $300
New Hood - $150
New Lights - $200
New substrate - FREE!!!

still waiting for the 
New pumps/canisters - $350

lmao.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Usually we buy a tank first of all when we decide to set up a new aquarium. So, we work hard to find a real good price on one. Then, just as taekwondodo noted, the "little" expenses start adding up. In the end, if you are like me, you start wondering why you didn't spend a bit more and get a really nice looking tank - it wouldn't change the total cost very much.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

IME the cost of the tank is usually about 15-20% of the total setup cost. It does make it easy to answer you wife's question "How much did that tank cost?" Hehe.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Heh, I've always liked the idea of square tanks even though I've never planted in one. They seem to lend themselves better to aquascaping than the rectangular standard tanks. Something about more depth....


----------

